# Geen voldoend personeel / Geen voldoende personeel



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

What i correct in Dutch ?

We hebben geen voldoend personeel in dit bedrijf of We hebben geen voldoende personeel in dit bedrijf ?


----------



## Peterdg

We hebben NIET voldoende personeel.


----------



## bibibiben

Or:

We hebben geen personeel voldoende. 

More information: Het gebruik van genoeg, voldoende, zat.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo,

Bedankt voor jullie hulp.

Kan ik zeggen. 

Ik heb voldoende kennis / kennissen van Nederlands om in Nederland te studeren of te werken ?


----------



## bibibiben

Dat zou worden:

Ik heb voldoende kennis van _het _Nederlands om in Nederland te studeren of te werken.


----------



## Astilbe

> We hebben geen personeel voldoende.


Deze zou ik niet gebruiken. Ik vind het heel raar klinken (al is het misschien niet helemaal fout). Daarentegen is 





> We hebben NIET voldoende personeel.


 uitstekend!


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hartelijk bedankt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Or: We hebben geen personeel voldoende.
> More information: Het gebruik van genoeg, voldoende, zat.


We hebben personeel zat, ja, personeel genoeg, ja, maar 'We hebben geen personeel voldoende' klinkt me toch een beetje ongewoon in de oortjes. Maar niets op tegen hoor... 


Englishisgreat said:


> Dear all,
> We hebben geen voldoend personeel in dit bedrijf


Dat zou betekenen dat het personeel niet 'voldoet'. 

Ook normaal: We hebben onvoldoende personeel in dit bedrijf.


----------



## bibibiben

Astilbe said:


> Deze zou ik niet gebruiken. Ik vind het heel raar klinken (al is het misschien niet helemaal fout).



Deze variant is niet fout. Wel is het ook in Nederland de fors minder vaak gebruikte variant. Bovendien lijkt het erop dat _geen ... voldoende_ lang niet met elk zelfstandig naamwoord even gemakkelijk een combinatie aangaat. Het is dus eerder een variant om te herkennen dan om te gebruiken.*

Een selectie van gegoogelde zinnen en passages die ondanks het gebruik van de wat zeldzamere variant alleszins een normaal voorkomen hebben:

(1) Hoewel deze medewerkers vanuit de WSW beschermd zijn tegen ontslag, bestaat wel het risico dat SW-bedrijven geen werk voldoende hebben en mensen geen zinnige tijdsbesteding hebben.

(2) Soms was er geen tijd voldoende voor de bemanning om te springen, dan stortten zij samen met het toestel mee naar beneden.

(3) Maar de grote ommekeer waarbij alle bezittingen en bedrijven werden genaast en iedere “buitenlander” diende te worden vervangen door plaatselijke mensen, is volgens mij een beetje te veel van het goede. In de eerste plaats waren er geen mensen voldoende om alle buitenlandse bedrijven te runnen.

(4) Hoewel zijn actie weinig opleverde en er geen geld voldoende was voor de nieuwe kerk, liet pastoor De Boer diverse architecten een ontwerp maken, zo ontdekte pastoor Jansen later in het parochiale archief.

(5) Ik heb geen geld voldoende, mijn relatie is slecht en noem maar op.

(6) Op dit moment zijn er geen middelen voldoende om deze te kunnen plaatsen. Ik zal nog wel contact opnemen met Simon Vereeke of deze trap eventueel toch nog door jullie bekostigd kan worden.

(7) Soms is er geen handhavingsplan aanwezig of hebben gemeenten geen personeel voldoende om alle crèches te controleren.

(8) Het kon zo niet meer, er was geen eten voldoende voor zeven kinderen.

(9) Wel bleken de deelnemers ervan overtuigd dat er iets moet gebeuren en dat het niet zo kan zijn dat Houten geen plaats voldoende heeft voor ouderen en jongeren.

(10) Op mijn vraag waarom dit zo was ingericht kreeg ik het antwoord dat er geen ruimte voldoende was en dat ze toch echt een kantoor nodig hadden.

*Al moet ik er wel bij zeggen dat zeker in zinnen met _er is..._ en _er zijn..._ beide varianten nagenoeg inwisselbaar zijn:
Er is niet voldoende geld. = Er is geen geld voldoende.
Er zijn niet voldoende  mensen. = Er zijn geen mensen voldoende.


----------



## eno2

'Voldoende om' en 'voldoende voor' zijn bijzinnen of bepalingen inleidende standaard uitdrukkingen en kunnen dus gemakkelijk een 'inversie' veroorzaken. Ze staan op zichzelf en de band als adjectief met het znw is losser en zwakker. De betekeinis is ook niet altijd helemaal dezelfde als wanneer je 'voldoende' vóór het znw zet. 

Bv: 

Ze haalde een score, voldoende om iedereen met verstomming te slaan....


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> 'Voldoende om' en 'voldoende voor' zijn bijzinnen of bepalingen inleidende standaard uitdrukkingen en kunnen dus gemakkelijk een 'inversie' veroorzaken. Ze staan op zichzelf en de band als adjectief met het znw is losser en zwakker. De betekeinis is ook niet altijd helemaal dezelfde als wanneer je 'voldoende' vóór het znw zet.



Inversie heeft betrekking op de verandering van positie van het werkwoord ten opzichte van de andere zinsdelen. Het gaat hier echter niet om de plaats van het werkwoord in de zin. Verder gaat het in deze draad niet over _voldoende _gebruikt als adjectief, maar als onbepaald voornaamwoord.

Samen met _genoeg _en _zat _is _voldoende_ een onbepaald voornaamwoord met een bijzondere eigenschap. Dit drietal kan namelijk als nominale determinator optreden waarbij niet alleen voorplaatsing mogelijk is:
Er is (niet) genoeg geld.
Er is (niet) voldoende geld.
Er is zat geld.

Maar ook achterplaatsing:
Er is (geen) geld genoeg.
Er is (geen) geld voldoende.
Er is geld zat.

Overigens geldt voor determinatoren dat ze juist een sterke band hebben met het substantief waarop ze betrekking hebben. Tezamen vormen ze een nominale constituent. Dat _zat_, _genoeg_ en _voldoende_ voorts nog gecombineerd kunnen worden met beknopte bijzinnen en voorzetselconstituenten, staat verder los van van hun plaats binnen de nominale constituent.




eno2 said:


> Ze haalde een score, voldoende om iedereen met verstomming te slaan....


Hier gebruik je _*voldoende *_niet als onbepaald voornaamwoord, maar als adjectief. Ook _genoeg _kan als adjectief gebruikt worden.

Misschien ook wel interessant: in Nederland word je met stomheid geslagen, niet met verstomming.


----------



## eno2

Ik gebruikte inversie niet zomaar maar controleerde het eerst -voor ik mijn mond opende - en gebruikte het in de algemene zin van 'omkering van de gewone volgorde'. Omdat ik er van hou één woord te gebruiken als dat mogelijk is, in plaats van een hele omschrijving, bij het formuleren. Jij opteert natuurlijk altijd voor de hyponieme taalkundige betekenis. Vergeeflijk misschien, in een taalforum, anders zou ik professionele misvorming vermoeden. Hyponiem zal ook wel niet goed gebruikt zijn hier...Toch heb ik ook die betekenis gecontroleerd...



> inversie
> in·ver·sie
> zelfstandig naamwoord • de v • inversies1650 ◻ Frans inversion 1 omkering van de gewone orde


DVD

Onvoldoende is adjectief.


> onvoldoende
> bijvoeglijk naamwoord


Ook zn
Onvoldoende wordt niet, ik herhaal: niet, door DVD als 'onbepaald voornaamwoord aangegeven.

Determinator wordt veel in het Engels gebruikt bij woordenboekdefinities. DVD gebruikt die taalkundige term blijkbaar niet. 
Ik ben met verstommig geslagen dat het weer enkel Vlam¡ngen zijn die met verstommig geslagen worden.


----------



## bibibiben

Zeker, maar op het terrein van de taalkunde heeft _inversie _een veel beperktere betekenis. Zie ook De plaatsing van het onderwerp: algemene regels.


----------



## eno2

> Hier gebruik je _*genoeg *_niet als onbepaald voornaamwoord, maar als adjectief. Ook _genoeg _kan als adjectief gebruikt worden.


Je bedoelt: *voldoende*?  Natuurlijk, volgens DVD is voldoende enkel een adjectief.



bibibiben said:


> Zeker, maar op het terrein van de taalkunde heeft _inversie _een veel beperktere betekenis. Zie ook De plaatsing van het onderwerp: algemene regels.


Ik gebruikte inversie dus niet verkeerd en niet zonder voorkennis. Voor mij blijft het een vrij ongewone plaatsing, hoewel ik zei dat ik er niets tegen heb - omdat het zonder meer begrijpelijk blijft-  en dus een inversie.



eno2 said:


> Ik ben met verstommig geslagen dat het weer enkel Vlam¡ngen zijn die met verstommig geslagen worden.


Hoe noemt men die eigenschap van woorden ook alweer waarvan het gebruik duidelijk aangeeft uit welke streek/regio/land je afkomstig bent? Ik bedoel niet dialect of regionalismen of regiolect, maar echt een eigenschap van woorden.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Je bedoelt: *voldoende*?  Natuurlijk, volgens DVD is voldoende enkel een adjectief.


Uiteraard. Ik heb de verbetering inmiddels met rood gemarkeerd. 

Omdat Van Dale in de eerste plaats een autoriteit is op lexicografisch terrein, ligt het niet voor de hand om Van Dale tegenover de ANS te plaatsen, maar juist te putten uit concurrerende grammatica's. De Nederlandse Taalunie geeft een klein, maar toch wel bruikbaar overzichtje: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/categorie/8/grammaticas/.

Het Genootschap Onze Taal heeft over _genoeg, zat_ en _voldoende_ ook nog iets interessants te zeggen: onbepaald voornaamwoord (wat is dat?) | Genootschap Onze Taal. Neemt niet weg dat ook een telwoord als determinator kan optreden.



eno2 said:


> Ik gebruikte inversie dus niet verkeerd en niet zonder voorkennis. Voor mij blijft het een vrij ongewone plaatsing, hoewel ik zei dat ik er niets tegen heb - omdat het zonder meer begrijpelijk blijft-  en dus een inversie.


In de taalkunde betekent _inversie _niet slechts het brede, ongedifferentieerde 'ongewone plaatsing'. Het is een veel nauwer omschreven begrip.


----------



## eno2

Weten we, ja. Alhoewel ik dacht dat 'inversie' ook taalkundig van ruimer gebruik was dan enkel in werkwoordconstructies. Daarover moet ik je links nog eens checken. Maar mij ga je toch niet verbieden om termen te gebruiken in hun geijkte niet-taalkundige betekenis.  
Je geeft daar twee algemene links, voor  'voldoende',  de eerste een lijstje van spraakkunsten. De tweede over 'onbepaalde voornaamwoorden' waar 'voldoende' niet optreedt. Voldoende is een adjectief...


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien mag ik nog even de indruk wegnemen dat ik Van Dale afval.

Van Dale als lexicograaf legt de focus op het geven van definities. Zijn er passende definities gegeven, dan zit de taak erop. Van Dale volstaat dus met verklaren dat _voldoend(e) _de betekenissen _toereikend_ en _genoeg_ heeft, zonder enige aandacht te besteden aan de werelden die achter deze twee zo verschillende woorden kunnen schuilgaan.

Wat Van Dale als lexicograaf dus nalaat:
– uitleggen waarom _voldoend_ in bepaalde gevallen een verbuigings-e krijgt en in andere gevallen niet;
– uitleggen waarom _voldoend(e)_ in bepaalde gevallen vergezeld kan gaan van een lidwoord en in andere gevallen absoluut niet;
– uitleggen waarom _voldoende_ in bepaalde gevallen ook achterplaatsing toelaat en _voldoend_ juist niet.

Vergelijk:
(1) Er is een voldoend aantal mensen.*
(2) Er is een voldoende hoeveelheid geld.

En:
(3) Er is voldoende plaats.
(4) Er is plaats voldoende.
(5) Er is voldoende geld.
(6) Er is geld voldoende.
(7) Er zijn voldoende mensen.
(8) Er zijn mensen voldoende.

In de zinnen (1) en (2) gedraagt _voldoend(e)_ zich als een adjectief (vergelijkbaar met het adjectief _toereikend(e)_). In de zinnen (3) tot en met (8) is dat niet langer het geval.

Het woordenboek van Van Dale gaat niet op deze verschillen in. Als het gaat om zaken die samenhangen met de zinsbouw, betreed je immers het syntactische terrein. Valt buiten het bestek van de lexicografie. Slechts in woordenboeken gericht op anderstaligen wordt soms plaats ingeruimd voor syntactische uitleg, en dan nog vaak summier.

Vandaar het nut om geen woordenboeken, maar juist de diverse grammatica’s te raadplegen. Doe je dat, dan zul je zien dat geen enkele grammatica _voldoende_ zoals gebruikt in de zinnen (3) tot en met (8) als een adjectief kenmerkt.

Probleem is wel dat _voldoende, zat_ en _genoeg_ zich soms als een onbepaald voornaamwoord gedragen:
(9) Ik heb _genoeg_ gezegd.
(10) Er is _voldoende_ besproken.
(11) Is er inmiddels niet _zat_ te doen?

Maar soms gedraagt dit drietal zich misschien eerder als een onbepaald hoofdtelwoord:
(12) Niet alles is stuk. Ik heb er _genoeg _die ook onbeschadigd zijn.
(13) Nu _voldoende_ mensen dit willen, zal ik ook maar het voorstel steunen.
(14) _Zat_ tv-programma’s halen nooit de top-10.

In andere gevallen is de status lastiger te bepalen:
(15) Of ik nog wat thee wil? Nee, ik heb _genoeg_.
(16) Er is plek _voldoende_. Kom er gerust bij.
(17) Er is geen tekort aan mankracht hier. Vrijwilligers _zat_, hoor.

Overigens zijn meer woorden niet eenvoudig in een hokje te plaatsen. Zo uniek zijn _genoeg, voldoende_ en _zat_ dus niet.  Hoe dan ook, de diverse grammatica’s moeten hier hun weg in zoeken. Wat wel vaststaat:  in zinnen (9) tot en met (17) is geen enkel adjectief te bespeuren. Daarover is elke grammatica het eens. Inclusief de grammatica uit de Van Dale-stal_._

*Onder invloed van _voldoende_ in zijn hoedanigheid van onbepaald voornaamwoord/onbepaald hoofdtelwoord is inmiddels ook vrij algemeen _een voldoende aantal_ te horen, al blijft _voldoend_ correct.


----------



## eno2

OK, ik ben nu ongeveer wel overtuigd van het "soms" onbepaald voornaamwoordschap van 'voldoende'.

Waarom niet zeggen of ervoor terugschrikken te zeggen dat Van Dale er beter zou aan doen zulke woorden ook als onbepaald voornaamwoord aan te geven (met een voorbeeld).



eno2 said:


> Determinator wordt veel in het Engels gebruikt bij woordenboekdefinities. _DVD gebruikt die taalkundige term blijkbaar niet._


 Zouden ze misschien ook beter doen, determinator gebruiken als spraakkundige term. Die is ruimer. ...

Van Dale zondigt terug in de karigheid van de opsomming van onbepaalde voornaamwoorden onder het lemma: voornaamwoorden. 



> - de onbepaalde voornaamwoorden: iets, iemand, sommige, enkele;


----------

